# Buenisimo gadgets Pantallas Tactiles con WiiMote



## bruno_2.0 (Mar 19, 2009)

Via Espegizmo He encontrado esta interesante noticia que nos permite Crear una Pantalla Tactil o una Pizarra Digital Solamente con un WiiMote (El mando de la wii), dos Lapices Infrarrojos y  El software que ha diseñado Johnny Chung Lee.

En principio, este Software es Gratuito, y de libre disposicion para todo el mundo.

No obstante, aqui os dejo un Video De Demostracion:
YouTube - Low-Cost Multi-touch Whiteboard using the Wiimote

http://www.uweschmidt.org/wiimote-whiteboard

En este tutorial vamos a aprender a crear un Lápiz IR para manejar programas como el Whiteboard de PC creado por Johnny Chung Lee's, con el que podemos hacer de nuestro monitor o televisión, una "especie" de pantalla táctil. Estoy seguro que más de uno lo esperaba y puedo asegurar que su fabricación es extremadamente sencilla por lo que no podéis dejar pasar esta ocasión. 

¿Qué es un Lápiz IR y para que sirve?
Un lápiz IR no es más que una especie de puntero pero con un Led infrarrojo, una frecuencia de onda no visible para el ojo humano con la que trabaja el mando de wii para saber la posición del puntero. El sentido de esto es que el auténtico sensor infrarrojo de la wii no se encuentra en la barra de sensores, si no en el mando. La barra de sensores emite luz IR en dos focos colocados a las extremos de esta, de forma que dependiendo de como ve el mando la posición de estos puntos o la distancia entre ellos puede calcular donde se haya el puntero dentro de nuestro televisor (Una auténtica maravilla). Pero ahora si dejamos el mando fijo, y lo que hacemos es variar un ponto de luz que se mueve, el mando lo captará y con una calibración previa, sabrá igualmente la posición dentro del televisor (Otra genialidad más pero esta vez no de mano de nintendo )

En resumen lo que haremos es crear un lápiz que emitirá luz IR para que pueda ser vista por el wiimote.

¿Que necesitamos para fabricarlo?
Led Infrarrojo: Los podemos conseguir en cualquier tienda de electrónica, pedirlos tal cual. Si pudiese ser pedirlos de forma que puedan trabajar con una tensión en directo de 1,5 Voltios, simplifica mucho las cosas, y no creo que tengáis muchos problemas en encontrarlos. Estos leds se pueden conseguir en cualquier aparato IR, como Mandos de TV, Algunos controles remotos, etc
Recordar de nuevo que la radiación IR no es visible para el ojo humano, por lo que para comprobar si esta encendido o no necesitaremos una camara de video, una webcam, un móvil o una camara de foto, ya que estos dispositivos son fotosensibles a los infrarrojos. 
Pulsador: También llamado botón pulsador, lo podéis ver en la imagen y comprobar como son. Generalmente estos que son utilizados en electrónica tienen cuatro patillas, de forma que con un único botón tenemos dos interruptores que funcionan simultáneamente. Es probable que exista mas de un modelo, es decir, que al pulsar cierren el circuito, que al pulsar abran el circuito, combinados, que dos de las patillas abran el circuito y las otras dos le cierren.... Nosotros necesitaremos pulsadores que nos cierren el circuito, se le suele llamar "Normalmente abierto". Su nombre es lógico, si no pulsamos ni hacemos nada, estará en su estado normal, que será abierto, es decir no existirá circulación de corriente por el.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

No es nada nuevo, de echo hay homebrew para wii que realiza la misma funcion sin necesidad de PC.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2009)

haggghhhhhh ! hemp, no seas criticon, dejalo que lo ponga, yo ni idea de eso.

bruno dale nomas, recorda que aca somos todos electronicos, asi que la parte de uq ee sun pulsador y un emisor infrarrojos podes pasarla.

lo que no comprendo es como o que detecta el haz IR .
el chino gordo (sin discriminar...........lo digo con amor) apunta a una proyeccion en la pared .....que sensores hay en la pared ?
no comprendo ?
incluso si trabajasemso sobre mi monitor, mi monitor no tiene sensores .como hace ?
y que programa se usa ? donde se baja?

como te dije la parte de que es un pulsador podes obviarla .pero no demasiado mas.
explica si los tenes los programas, como se hace, frecuencia del emisor , etc.

saludos


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> haggghhhhhh ! hemp, no seas criticon, dejalo que lo ponga, yo ni idea de eso.


ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops: ops:  Perdon, no pretendia ni mucho menos achantarle, pero es algo de lo que sé haze mas de un año (diria que casi 2)




			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...
> lo que no comprendo es como o que detecta el haz IR .
> el chino gordo (sin discriminar...........lo digo con amor) apunta a una proyeccion en la pared .....que sensores hay en la pared ?
> no comprendo ?
> ...



El wiimote dispone de una camara de IR con 1080x720 de resolucion, la pone a 30º para captar la proyeccion de la pared, en la pared no hay ningun sensor. Sobre una TV haze lo mismo, la camara del wiimote enfoca a la TV y capta el reflejo del puntero IR sobre el cristal, al principio de usarlo hay que marcar los puntos de referencia.

El programa es una demo, la puedes bajar de la pagina de Jhonny Chung Lee (el chino gordo): http://johnnylee.net/ , hay otra mas sorprendente con la que haze head tracking:
YouTube - Head Tracking for Desktop VR Displays using the WiiRemote

Y como he dicho hay incluso homebrew para wii:
YouTube - Whiteboard on the Wii





http://code.google.com/p/wiiwhiteboard/wiki/Main


----------



## electrodan (Mar 23, 2009)

Para eso del "head tracking" busquen track IR, es un programa que con una webcam, un sombrero y unos leds permite detectar el movimiento de la cabeza. No necesitan wiimote ni cosas raras.
Es usado bastante en juegos y simuladores de vuelo.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2009)

hace , hemp........a vos te encantaba el zorro (a mi tambien   )
en su corcel cuando sale la luna .................
un idolo 

pero no pods andar poniendo la Z por todos lados .

mira yo soy un zapato con la PC, un amigo me dio hace poco el programa visio para hacer dibujos ...........y ahi esta  ops:  quisiera un papel sensible y poder dibujar a mano alzada, me dice que eso lo usan lso nenes  ops: .
yo soy peor que los nenes en ese tema soy un vejete.

por eos debe haber gente que no sabe mucho , y viene bien un tuto.
no videos de que hay esto.
un tuto de tutorial .


o se aexplicacion clara y bien , so solo se ponene videos ........vamos al tacho.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hace , hemp........a vos te encantaba el zorro (a mi tambien   )
> en su corcel cuando sale la luna .................
> un idolo
> 
> ...



Hay tutoriales en las direcciones que di, y el segundo video es un tutorial de como hacer arrancar el whiteboard.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 26, 2009)

Como se puede convertir una pantalla normal en tactil?
Es decir, con un par de diodos IR y algún fotosensor o fotodiodo se puede hacer algo que sea económico y fiable para implementar en cualquier pantalla como puede ser en un portatil?
O una webcan y un lapiz con led IR, una especie de adaptación del track IR?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Como se puede convertir una pantalla normal en tactil?


Hasta el momento solo con una membrana tactil, esto no hace nada tactil.



			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Es decir, con un par de diodos IR y algún fotosensor o fotodiodo se puede hacer algo que sea económico y fiable para implementar en cualquier pantalla como puede ser en un portatil?


Con el primer video, explicado en la pagina de Jhonny lo puedes hacer, aunque tambien tienes esto: http://tbeta.nuigroup.com/



			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> O una webcan y un lapiz con led IR, una especie de adaptación del track IR?



en la pagina que te acabo de mostrar te facilitan el soft para hacerlo, tan solo tienes que poner un filtro IR a la cam de tu portatil, cojer un boli con IR e invertir el eje para que los movimientos correspondan como en un espejo.


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Mar 27, 2009)

´


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Con el primer video, explicado en la pagina de Jhonny lo puedes hacer, aunque tambien tienes esto: http://tbeta.nuigroup.com/


podrias explicarlo


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

bruno_2.0 dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YouTube - How to Make a Cheap Multitouch Pad - MTmini

Igual, solo que usando la cam del portatil. basta que le pongas un trozo de pelicula fotografica velada (que haze de filtro IR) delante y enfoques con el boli IR a la cam, moviendolo en el aire haces que se mueva el puntero del raton. con correspondencia.


----------



## tecnomundo (Sep 7, 2009)

hola a todos, para todos aquellos que prefieren comprarlo que hacerlo uno mismo aqui les va este link

http://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC...onitor-proyector-en-pantalla-tactil-touch-_JM

 venden hasta los lapices ir....saludosssssss


----------

